
Ditch Software Frameworks, Just Occasionally - iancackett
https://medium.com/@iancackett/ditch-software-frameworks-just-occasionally-b61f25cca3f2
======
saundby
It's also worth looking at what's being used from a framework, writing a spec
for that, then considering replacing it with your own code to do what's
specifically needed.

~~~
iancackett
Good point. I think most Java projects use only about 2% of Spring!

